# New acoustic duo project



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Recorded at home with reaper and my fastrack interface.
The first two tracks on the list.
Very basic, I like basic sometimes, comments welcome.


http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=384353


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

You used mics ? or direct from the Pickup ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job on .. really got a hold.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Joebob said:


> You used mics ? or direct from the Pickup ?


I used an AKG 330 BT, the only mike I have, other than a 58, on my old GuildD40C(no P/u)


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nice job on .. really got a hold.


Thanks!
We've got a bunch of stuff on Youtube now, if anybody is interested.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Thanks!
> We've got a bunch of stuff on Youtube now, if anybody is interested.





Link please?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I was listening to this the other day. Some really good stuff here! _You really got a hold on me_ really stood out for me too. Seems like that's the way that song should be played.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Link please?


You are right of course, I should have provided that;
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=jeff+lazare&aq=f


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> I was listening to this the other day. Some really good stuff here! _You really got a hold on me_ really stood out for me too. Seems like that's the way that song should be played.


Thanks a lot, Greenbacker, I appreciate that:rockon2:


----------

